# Compaq MS-6577 Ver 4.1 Motherboard



## dylan2003 (Jan 29, 2008)

I was running a comopaq the other night when all the suddent it shut off. The LED in the front flashed real fast then went off. I pressed the power button to turn it off, and know that I got the system off it will not restart. The Green LED on the rear of the PSU comes on and stays green. According to Compaq that is telling them that the PSU is ok. From what I have been reading not sure which one it is.


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

When you attempt to restart your computer does anything happen such as the CPU fan turning, or turning then stop spinning, HDD light blinking, anything?

If nothing then your CPU may be defective or possibly the mobo has died.

Try resetting the CMOS first using the jumpers.


----------

